# Cultured Stone



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Anybody use one of these: 
http://www.as170.com/index2.html

I posted a review on Festools web about using the hell out of there Auto Clean Vac on a tuck pointing job and some one replied with this.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My pal has one and says "its sick".


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

How do you like the vac for repointing? I need a self cleaning vac for thin stone more then anything.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

totes said:


> Yeah, totes is the dumb carpenter!, not tom!
> Nick, You mentioned Boral is consistent for you and better than most. Check out these pics from today, I was wondering if this is standard? If so, the other stuff must REALLY be inconsistent.
> How many broken pieces do you guys usually expect per box? I am getting 1-2 per.
> Thanks.


Broken ones are not typical. I've done pro-fit cultured stone and whatever the Eldorado version is...negligible broken pieces. Same goes for Realstone systems (not to be even mildly confused with natural stone even though it's made from natural stone)

The over ooze on the side is extremely common...no big deal, a quick tap with your margin trowel and it's gone. I agree Boral/cultured stone is the best of the fake stuff. i found the Eldorado Pro-fit was even less regular than the cultured stone which varies by a good 1/16" here and there. Because of that I like to use a black mortar for laying it up...any drystack for that matter


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

A lot of times I'll use a dark Buff color mortar or something that matches the color of the stone, when I'm doing dry stack .


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Cultured Stone (the brand) is horrible about flash on the edges. Pro-fit especially. Keep your grinder handy.


----------

